# Multiple Designation - Mention last designation



## pinky_20 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Experts,

1st Company i have 3 years of experience with 2 designations with same roles & responsibilities.
In my 2nd company i have 2 years of experience with 2 designations and roles and responsibilities were same.

In my Employment Reference letters from both the companies they only mentioned my last designation and the same i got in ACS letter. 2 years marked as non relevant from my first company.

At the time of filling EOI i divided my experience from 1st company in two parts i.e 2 years non relevant and 1 year relevant. I put the same designation (last designation) as per ACS. 

My question are:-

1) In Employment Reference letter , is it necessary to mention all designation , if the roles and responsibilities are same or only last designation should be fine.

2)As i got acs letter with my last designation , in EOI , do i need to split my experience based on the designation that I hold during that period or need to put my last designation as per the ACS letter.

3) While filling visa , do i have to put every designations that I hold for each company or only need to mention designation as per the acs letter.

Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - Now stick with what you have in your ACS letter. I have done the same thing.


2 - Go by your ACS letter now.


3 - We must be consistent everywhere, so go by your ACS letter. 


IDEALLY we should split it per designation. But never mind now, go by your ACS letter.




pinky_20 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 1st Company i have 3 years of experience with 2 designations with same roles & responsibilities.
> In my 2nd company i have 2 years of experience with 2 designations and roles and responsibilities were same.
> ...


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

I agree with Jeetendra.

I have done the same. I have used my last designation based on ACS letter.
However in my latest employment I have used two designation because I have divided my experience based on the different countries. 

Logic followed is:
Divide experience based on the country and organisation. 



pinky_20 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 1st Company i have 3 years of experience with 2 designations with same roles & responsibilities.
> In my 2nd company i have 2 years of experience with 2 designations and roles and responsibilities were same.
> ...


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi,

Did you divide experience based on location in ACS letter, EOI and VISA form as well?



sameer84in said:


> I agree with Jeetendra.
> 
> I have done the same. I have used my last designation based on ACS letter.
> However in my latest employment I have used two designation because I have divided my experience based on the different countries.
> ...


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

*Designation in ACS vs EOI*

Hello All,

I have one question regarding the designation to be filled in EOI.

I have worked with 3 different companies with different designations as mentioned below:

Company 1: Joined as Software Engineer and my designation was same when I resigned from there.
Company 2: Joined as Senior Software Engineer and my designation changed to Module Lead. So when I resigned from there, my designation was Module Lead.
Company 3: Joined as Senior Software Engineer and during the four and half years, adesignation changed to Technical Specialist and later to Team Lead.

I got my ACS done couple of months back and while applying for ACS, I have mentioned the designations in the offer letters ( Which is Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer respectively). And when I got the ACS, it has:

Company 1 : Software Engineer
Company 2 : Senior Software Engineer
Company 3 : Senior Software Engineer

My question here is, which designation should I mention in EOI? Same as in ACS report? I read it somewhere about entering the latest designation. But I'm wondering if I enter like that, it’ll get into a confusion to the Case Officer because the designations in ACS and EOI as going to be different.

I would like to get your views on this before I submit my EOI.

Thanks,


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

aus_immigration said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have one question regarding the designation to be filled in EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate - My case is similar to yours and I'm about to lodge my visa. I have checked with few other forum members and going to stick with what was mentioned in ACS letter to avoid any confusion. 

You can wait for other views.


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you Krish for sharing your view. 

Other experts,

Requesting your help in this.
Also one more question: EOI selection is based on First Come First basis or is it a random selection?

Thanks,



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate - My case is similar to yours and I'm about to lodge my visa. I have checked with few other forum members and going to stick with what was mentioned in ACS letter to avoid any confusion.
> 
> You can wait for other views.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

aus_immigration said:


> Thank you Krish for sharing your view.
> 
> Other experts,
> 
> ...


Not sure if I understand correctly what you meant by First come first serve. 

Priority is given to high pointers first and if 2 of them have the same point, invitation will be issued based on the EOI effective date.


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Currently there are only 820 open positions for this year under Software and Applications Programmers (2613). What would happen of there are 900 applicants for the next EOI round? Assume that all are having same 65 points.



krish4aus said:


> Not sure if I understand correctly what you meant by First come first serve.
> 
> Priority is given to high pointers first and if 2 of them have the same point, invitation will be issued based on the EOI effective date.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

aus_immigration said:


> Currently there are only 820 open positions for this year under Software and Applications Programmers (2613). What would happen of there are 900 applicants for the next EOI round? Assume that all are having same 65 points.


If 10 applicants EOI date is say example 01/01/2016 and 10 with EOI date 02/01/2016.

People with effective date of 01/01/2016 will be invited first , followed by 02/01/2016.. upto the maximum open position


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks Krish.,



krish4aus said:


> If 10 applicants EOI date is say example 01/01/2016 and 10 with EOI date 02/01/2016.
> 
> People with effective date of 01/01/2016 will be invited first , followed by 02/01/2016.. upto the maximum open position


----------



## Shazad.irfan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Krish, 
I am at the initial stage and need your help, i am applying for the Software Engineering occupation and prepared my employee reference letter as follows, could you please take a look and let me know if this is going to work?
-	Work with software development team to support and maintain existing production code, identifying and removing problems with current procedures and methods and develop and deliver new enhancements in system.
-	Executing white box testing and regression tests for components and optimize the runtime behavior of the projects actively.
-	Minimize errors, fix reported issues ensuring the ripples are analyzed and handled properly.
-	Design and implement testability elements. 
-	Provide technical guidance to junior team members.
-	Production of efficient and fully documented code to handle request and response routing, scaling, fault detection and consistency monitoring.
-	Achievement of agreed productivity targets in order to ensure developments are delivered within budget, to schedule and to defined quality standards
-	Analyzing and incorporate client requests and requirements to existing/new development of an enterprise solution.
-	Presenting ideas for system improvements, including cost proposals.
-	Preparing and writing training manuals for users.
-	Optimizing online marketing programs to achieve set online advertising goals.
-	Making sure that the company’s website is user friendly
-	Interpreting analytic results and drawing conclusions.
-	Working closely with the sales, marketing and, merchandising teams to achieve results.


----------

